# Beware of the Dog



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

oooh, he looks so mean,LOL!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wrigleysmom said:


> oooh, he looks so mean,LOL!


I agree. I'm soooo afraid!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Wrigleysmom said:


> oooh, he looks so mean,LOL!


ahhh, but looks can be very deceiving.....lol....but I don't think they are in this case...


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL....Im skeered!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd say he needs to work on his snarly face just a little bit.: There is just something about a goofy smiley face that just does not instill fear very well. Although I'm always amazed on walks when people walk a wide circle around Oakly.:::


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

:help!::help!::help!: : :smooch:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im _shakin'_ in my boots!


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

*I'm SCARED!:no:*


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Run away!!!!! those roses next to him make him look all the more vicious, very scary neighborhood.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

He sure looks vigilant: ready to pounce!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my what a ferocious face! LOL!!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

slowly peeps from behind sofa to see if the coast is clear


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Let's see your vicious critter(s)!


 
Here is an old picture of my 2 guard dogs........


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

THERE's the picture I was waiting for! I tried to do a search for it but wasn't sure how you labeled it. (After I posted this I said "duh - I should have searched under your name!) 

Rob - your picture was the inspiration for mine. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> THERE's the picture I was waiting for! I tried to do a search for it but wasn't sure how you labeled it. (After I posted this I said "duh - I should have searched under your name!)
> 
> Rob - your picture was the inspiration for mine. Thanks for posting it.


Actaully I am not sure I had even posted this one here before. I know I did back on CG .

Do you think anyone would break into your house or my yard with guard dogs such as those?............:roflmao:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Actaully I am not sure I had even posted this one here before. I know I did back on CG .
> *Aaahhhh! Well then it was time to post it here then!*
> 
> Do you think anyone would break into your house or my yard with guard dogs such as those?............:roflmao:
> *No - no certainly not! They are much too frightful!* :


*Griff is a terrible watch dog - he rarely barks... but when he does, I take notice. (It's usually because something unusual is in the yard.. like a lawn mower. :doh*


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hahahaha! Love these "Beware of Dog" pics ... emmm, I hate to tell you, but I'm comin' in just to pet the dogs.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Let's see your vicious critter(s)!


Well that will keep the honest criminals out. LOL

Hooch


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

probably end up getting licked to death


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

*Katie -*


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

*Jaime and Lucy - its all for show*


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

*actually the Honey Wolves love eachother very much*


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

aaaaawwwww i LOVE all of your pictures!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

HoneyWolves----Did you take that pic with the fawn????? What an unbeliebable shot!!!!! You gotta enter that into the monthly contest!!!!!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

sharlin said:


> HoneyWolves----Did you take that pic with the fawn????? What an unbeliebable shot!!!!! You gotta enter that into the monthly contest!!!!!


thank you both very much - yes I took the picture - My Katie loved all animals and all animals loved her - she was the inspiration for the fictional "Honey Wolf"

Her blonde nieces on the other hand are another matter - equally as sweet but a bit high strung- 

perhaps we will enter this one in the monthly - we have pictures on our web site too but we really need to update that. Baby Lucy is almost a year old now -


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

*Jaime liked the fawn too*


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice pictures. What happened to the fawn? Did the dear deer not reject it because of the smell of dog in the air?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What sweet pictures of your pups with the fawn. How were you both able to get close to the baby without it moving or the mom showing up?


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> What sweet pictures of your pups with the fawn. How were you both able to get close to the baby without it moving or the mom showing up?


fawns by instinct will not move while their Moms are out feeding - it is their best defense - many people mistakenly find fawns and assume they are orphaned and the carry them home. While their efforts are well intentioned it is best to leave them where they are at- which is what we did -

Mom was watching from close by -

My Katie just always had a maternal nature and loved to fuss over any critter we brought to the house or any critter she discovered


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> fawns by instinct will not move while their Moms are out feeding - it is their best defense - many people mistakenly find fawns and assume they are orphaned and the carry them home. While their efforts are well intentioned it is best to leave them where they are at- which is what we did -
> 
> Mom was watching from close by -
> 
> My Katie just always had a maternal nature and loved to fuss over any critter we brought to the house or any critter she discovered


Thanks I learned something new today. I just love that picture. You can really tell she is maternal.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Here is one more picture for this post*

Here is one more picture for this post........ 

Beware of Liam.....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh that's GREAT Rob! 

I was really hoping more people would post similar photos. Looks like it's just you and me bub! LOL

The other photos are beautiful too but a tad off topic.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Here is one more picture for this post........
> 
> Beware of Liam.....


that's brilliant -


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Attack!! Kill!!!!


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

Bwahahahaha!


----------

